# 2 lost dogs Gackle area!!!!!!!!!!!!



## decoynuts (Dec 21, 2003)

I know a guy that lost 2 dogs around the Gackle area on 5-30-07 they are white with brn spots on them any info would be great. I dont have all the details on these dogs but ill find out more tomarro as ill going down to help look for them if anyone has any info you can call me @ 701-269-1800 thanks


----------



## decoynuts (Dec 21, 2003)

I went to look today and didnt find anything. I know that 1 is a male pointer about 9 years old and the other 1 is a female pointer about 1 year old. The male is very scared of new people and probaly wont go with anyone but the female is very freindly. Both are white with brown spots. Anyone with any info please call me @ 701-269-1800


----------



## decoynuts (Dec 21, 2003)

The female was found today.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The 2 dogs lost in the Gackle area have been found.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Did the old boy make it? I hope so.


----------



## decoynuts (Dec 21, 2003)

Both are home and they are sfe. Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------

